# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  ساخت چت روم ساده؟؟؟

## ah.gh74

سلام. 
من یه برنامه چت ساده با socket در php نوشتم که یه فایل server داشت یه به درخواست ها گوش میده... اون فایلو باید با cmd اجراش کنم را بتونم چتو راه بندازم.
حالا سوالم اینه که چطوری یه سروری هاستیگ که cpanelروش نصبه من این رو پیاده سازی بکنم چون اونجا که نمتونم فایل server.php خودم را مثه لوکال اجرا بکنم؟

بهتره سوالم رو اینطوری مطرح کنم که بهترین راه الان برای ساخت سیستم ها بلادرنگ مثل همین چت استفاده از همین socket programming هست اما نمیدونم چطوری باید این مشکلی که گفتم رفع کنم و اصلا روش معمول و استادارد برای ساخت یک چت روم ساده چیه؟
ممنون

----------


## ravand

شما باید node.js را روی سرور مجازی نصب بکنی.

----------


## massar

برای نود نمیتونید از cpanel استفاده کنید، یا باید سرور مجازی یا فیزیکی اجاره کنید یا باید برید سراغ ارایه دهنده های PaaS مثل Amazon یا Microsoft یا Redhat

----------

